# Spanish airline orders hybrid airships!



## Mailliw (Jun 17, 2022)

I know there have been all sorts of plans to revive airship travel, but I'm still shocked an airline is actually going to try it. And this is happening before hybrid airships have even entered cargo service. The airlander flies slower than even conventional rail, let alone high speed rail, so it seemsodd to fly them in regionalSpain insteadofover water. Maybe they find their niche as flying cruiseferries? Or they end up like Channel hovercraft. 









This European airline just ordered a fleet of airships


Air Nostrum, a Spanish airline, has ordered 10 Airlander 10 aircraft to make regional journeys around Spain.




www.cnn.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Jun 17, 2022)

80 mph maximum is as fast as most Amtrak trains. These could be competitive with conventional rail as they don't need airports or jet fuel. Assuming it works as advertised. However, I wonder if they would be grounded in weather conditions that regular airplanes and trains can operate. Also, how smooth is the ride.


----------



## west point (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes airships do need large airports. To allow for wind you need a center mast and about a radius from mast of 2 times the length of the airship to maneuver. Look at the old Lakehurst airship landing. couldn't land at Newark or Laguardia.
Also need low altitude clearways for approaching mooring mast.


----------



## WWW (Jun 17, 2022)

Think Goodyear Blimp only on a larger scale - - -
Forget the hydrogen aka Graf Zepplin - - - 
But then helium is not cheap either - - -
80 mph headwinds - computes to zero movement forward in that direction !


----------



## west point (Jun 17, 2022)

WWW said:


> Think Goodyear Blimp only on a larger scale - - -
> Forget the hydrogen aka Graf Zepplin - - -
> But then helium is not cheap either - - -
> 80 mph headwinds - computes to zero movement forward in that direction !


Forgot about Helium. Right now there is a shortage as our local ballon dealer has sign . " sorry no helium"


----------



## Mailliw (Jun 17, 2022)

west point said:


> Yes airships do need large airports. To allow for wind you need a center mast and about a radius from mast of 2 times the length of the airship to maneuver. Look at the old Lakehurst airship landing. couldn't land at Newark or Laguardia.
> Also need low altitude clearways for approaching mooring mast.


This is a hybrid airship; only 60-80% of lift is derived from helium, the rest is from engines. It doesn't need the ground crews or mooring masts zeppelins did. It can land safely on water or unprepared ground since it was originally designed for the military.


----------



## toddinde (Jun 20, 2022)

Mailliw said:


> I know there have been all sorts of plans to revive airship travel, but I'm still shocked an airline is actually going to try it. And this is happening before hybrid airships have even entered cargo service. The airlander flies slower than even conventional rail, let alone high speed rail, so it seemsodd to fly them in regionalSpain insteadofover water. Maybe they find their niche as flying cruiseferries? Or they end up like Channel hovercraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s an intriguing idea. I’ve always had an interest in airships. I see lots of practical problems including increasingly severe weather. I don’t see them as competition for rail. They’ll be a nice transportation option and may have a place in unique applications. An interesting aside is that we seem to always think of the transportation market as limited by what the market is today. Convenient rail may attract a significant number of new travelers. That’s what some railroaders believed after WWII; that the travel market was unlimited, and trains, planes and busses could all thrive in a growing market. With the population of the US growing so much, I think that’s true now more than it was then.


----------



## cirdan (Jun 21, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> 80 mph maximum is as fast as most Amtrak trains. These could be competitive with conventional rail as they don't need airports or jet fuel. Assuming it works as advertised. However, I wonder if they would be grounded in weather conditions that regular airplanes and trains can operate. Also, how smooth is the ride.


Just guessing here, but Air Nostrum is primarily a regional Spanish airline and many of the flights connect to the various islands and are thus on routes not competing with rail but more with ferries. In fact with speeds of 80mph it will not be competitive to flagship rail routes which these days are either HSR or seriously upgraded conventional routes. The potential is IMHO more to fill in gaps in the rail system (such as island connections) and also as feeders connecting regional airports to main air hubs. Most Spanish airports are still inadequately LD-rail connected unfortunately.


----------

